# help needed on making insect cages!



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, I am wanting to create/make my own Stick insect cages & was wondering if anybody else does this? can anyone tell me whats the best sort of mesh for stick insect & where to get it from?
been looking on the net but it keeps coming up as very expensive cages already made.

any info is welcome
cheers mark


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I use those flip out mesh storage things, usually for clothes, can get em in shops like Wilkinsons etc, cover the gap at the top with some more mesh an your done.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> I use those flip out mesh storage things, usually for clothes, can get em in shops like Wilkinsons etc, cover the gap at the top with some more mesh an your done.


yes i think i no the ones you meen, but i was thinking more on the lines of making my own frames to suit & then tacking a mest on all side & creating a front door so its more easy to use. i just cant seem to find the right type of mesh & i have leaf insects coming on friday!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

mrblue2008 said:


> yes i think i no the ones you meen, but i was thinking more on the lines of making my own frames to suit & then tacking a mest on all side & creating a front door so its more easy to use. i just cant seem to find the right type of mesh & i have leaf insects coming on friday!


Any hobbyist store should have the type of mesh your looking for, worst case buy a load of tights an go postal on em, B&Q for the wood, get it cut to size for free, enclosures - done.

Or: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FLY-SCREEN-ME...8?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item43a33b5248


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd just keep an eye out for "insect netting"... it's getting round to spring/summer times and you should be able too buy packs of it designed to go over windows. 

Advantage is that it comes with special tape that it attaches too (a bit like velcro).

Or just good old mesh curtains.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'd just keep an eye out for "insect netting"... it's getting round to spring/summer times and you should be able too buy packs of it designed to go over windows.
> 
> Advantage is that it comes with special tape that it attaches too (a bit like velcro).
> 
> *Or just good old mesh curtains*.


Euphamism in there somewhere I'm sure Toby :whip:


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Some fish breeding net material on ebay looks good. Depends what size you want. There are bigger ones available.


----------



## boodis (Feb 6, 2011)

i use mosquito netting.it has very fine mesh and allows alot of light through.
its about 3 quid delivered on ebay for enough to cover a large window & 10 quid for a whole bed canopy.can be cut to size and stapleguned to a frame no probs


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

found this on ukmantis forum. It is from usa but they look great
LiveMonarch.com Soft Cage Castle


----------



## jadem23 (Jan 5, 2011)

tenaciousace said:


> found this on ukmantis forum. It is from usa but they look great
> LiveMonarch.com Soft Cage Castle


I have one of these, they are fantastic and dead cheap


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks everyone, i have ordered a couple of meters off ebay of just insect mesh, sure it will do the job i have my frames all ready just waiting for this now. 

i will post some pics of the finished result if anyone is interested to see my DIY SKILLS! :lol2:


----------

